# Mums of Many it's August!



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Welcome
















*2010 Mums of Many Threads:*
*Mums of Many - July*
http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1239712
*Mums of Many - June*
http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1229724
*Mums of Many - May*
http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1220205
*Mums of Many - April*
http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1210515
*Mums of Many - March*
http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1200838
*Mums of Many - February*
http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1190429
*Mom's of Many - January*
http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1177896


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

not quite a mum of many but slowly and surely adding to the brood - hope to be a MOM someday


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## SashaBreeze (Apr 18, 2009)

I saw this thread today and thought "oh, I'm one of those!"









Looking forward to getting to know you all better.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

4 children here: 9yo, 6yo, 4yo & 3yo.

I'm starting to miss my little people. I'm a doula (which I love) and I've been with this couple on and off since Friday and it looks like I'll be spending today at the hospital too.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Subbing, though I probably won't be posting much. Baby is coming very soon!


----------



## homeschoolingmama (Jun 15, 2007)

I have a 7, 6, 4, 2 and 1 yo's. I think that classifies me as a mom of many.







We would like one more.


----------



## mariaz (Jan 22, 2008)

Every month I think I'm going to actually post more than once in The MOM's thread--and then I don't. Maybe this month.

I currently have 6 kids (one foster child). They are 6, 4, 4, 2, 17months, and 3 months.


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mariaz* 
Every month I think I'm going to actually post more than once in The MOM's thread--and then I don't. Maybe this month.


This is sooooo me.









I have a 15, 11, 8, almost 3 year old (wednesday is her birthday!) and I'm currently incubating #5.









Today is my birthday!







So far I've spent it on the couch...


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mariaz* 
Every month I think I'm going to actually post more than once in The MOM's thread--and then I don't. Maybe this month.

.

Yep, me too!









My shorties are 19, 12, 4, 2, & 9 months.

DiD! OMG you are having a baby! I thought you were divorcing! Babies come when babies want to come I guess!







I hope things are going well for you & yours.

I want to ask you guys how you do bedtime stories. Like, what are your rules if any? Where do the kids sit, who picks out the books, what if a child is yelling or talking or jumping on the bed during the book? Is it strictly "lie down, be quiet while mom reads" or a more chaotic affair? And does your baby just climb all over you while you read?







Do you read in sessions? Like for the littles & then for the olders?

I'd love to hear the bedtime story routine at your house.









And secondly, do any of you MoMs keep a blog? HERE is mine. Do share yours!


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

Zjande, I read your blog! Lol, I didn't put two and two together. I love it!


----------



## Marisgirl (Jun 2, 2008)

Joining in, as with the birth of the twins I will be a mom of four soon. I can't believe that our family is going from four to six literally overnight!


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendybird* 
Zjande, I read your blog! Lol, I didn't put two and two together. I love it!









I read yours, too. I'm the one that nags you to post more pictures!







I do like your new header picture.


----------



## mariaz (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a blog here--http://maria-zanti.blogspot.com/

I used to post much more frequently but I haven't had much to say lately.

As for bedtime stories--it's totally chaotic. I have two very good listeners and one terrible listener. My two (almost 3) year old is up and down but listen when she wants. So I read and stop if it get way too loud but otherwise I just keep going over the noise.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zjande* 

DiD! OMG you are having a baby! I thought you were divorcing! Babies come when babies want to come I guess!







I hope things are going well for you & yours.

I am divorced, have been for almost a year. I met the absolute joy of my life at the absolute worst time of my life but somehow we've managed to make lemonade out of dogpoop and now I'm this guy







all day long with my giant gaggle of wonderful small people.

Baby girl is due the 26th but having some issues so she's gonna be another scheduled induction a bit early like the last one, rather than the homebirth I wanted yet again. Sigh. My body is obviously telling me no more babies, and so I'm listening and getting a tubal after she comes. Honestly, I wanted a dozen babies, but not at the expense of my health and the well-being of any potential future babies. I'm a little sad about it, but how many people on this earth are lucky enough to have 6 children? Plus I have a fantastic not-exactly-step-daughter at the magical age of 13 and she rocks.

I could write a novel about how much they've all grown and how amazing and hilarious and awesome they all are. I should blog, especially now that I work from home, and mostly on the computer.

Okay, bedtime stories. I LOVE bedtime stories. We stagger bedtime a smidge so everyone gets some devoted time with mom. I sit with baby boy and read him a board book before bed at 8, then at 8:30 the two middlers get a slightly older but still more pictures than words kind of book, then around 9:00 (though it's often later during summer) the two olders either read to each other by themselves or I'll sit with them and read them something from a chapter book (we recently revisited the Lemony Snicket series and they loved it) but it's really the only way everyone's happy because they're all at different levels of interest and attention span. Of course, there are times when they all want attention at the same time and that's when I just tell them a story about my childhood or one of my made up on the fly crazy stories that sends them all into fits of giggles. Fun times.


----------



## SashaBreeze (Apr 18, 2009)

No blog here....yet.







My dh has just about convinced me to start one once the twins arrive. I have had a weight problem for several years but have not really done anything about it because I was soooo busy, or at least in my mind I was. I have either been breastfeeding or pregnant (or both







) for the past 7 years so I never really fretted much about it. Just before getting pregnant this time around ,oops







, I had suddenly realized how much my energy has went down hill and what little physical strength I have anymore so had decided to actually attempt to do something about it. Once pregnant I decided to put the thought up on a shelf and then something really amazing happened a couple of weeks ago. Turns out a good friend from highschool has recently started teaching women's fitness and that her husband is a personal trainer. I have been e-mailing back and forth with her about my fitness issues and she has decided to take me on as a personal growth type of project.







She really is a gem of a woman and a very like minded mommy. She also suffered from a birth injury in the past so knows how to work around that. Soooo long story short she and I have been working on a personal fitness program for me for once the twins are born and she and dh think I should do a blog during all of it to give other mom's motivations. So who knows... maybe in a few months I will be joining the blogging ranks.

********************************************
We group bedtime stories by age. The younger ones crawl around and such and no big deal but when I read to the older ones they either pay attention or I figure they are not really into the story and close up for the night and talk about maybe selecting a different book for the next session.

Zjande I have been reading around on your blog after you posted a link. LOVED the looks of your herbal shampoo recipe. Got a question about it though. You use Rosemary Oil is it only for the scent or is there a hair health reason you use that? Would a different scented oil work just as well in place of it? You have a GREAT blog by the way.

DiD congratulations on your new little one and







on the induction. Looks like I will be facing one down here in a few months myself and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

Hanging out looking for baby news to coo about.I know someone was due around this time?
My 5 year old starts K this week and DD is almost potty trained ( she needs help wiping).I am in between hoping this baby comes early because at 32 weeks I feel like I am 36 weeks and the hyperemesis has lasted the whole time and I am sooo hungry.But if baby stays until her due date then the two older ones will be on a month long break so I'll have that time to adjust to 5 little ones without having to worry about drop offs and homework and a newborn.
At least the weathers nice and I live where muumuus are fashionable since I am at the land whale stage of pregnancy.








Happy birthday Demeter!
I hope your birth works out perfectly DiD! I too have realized this has to be my last baby.
I don't really read at bedtime its usually throughout the day to help calm them down.My herd are mostly the same age so they get the same kind of books.The baby does usually end up crawling all over and I keep reading and let them wander off.Sometimes we have our oldest read to the youner ones or to us and about once a month everyone has to read to the household even the littles, they "read" the pictures.It makes for a fun night.


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

Stories- Right now it's kinda easy for me since I've only got 3 that could/want to be read to. LO gets boardbooks though out the day so at bedtime he just ready to sleep. DS5 gets a story- we take turns picking out the book. And DD8 sometimes listens in, or will ask for me to read one to her (her choice) but she's actually content to read to herself for a while at bedtime. I know in a few years time this will all change!

Blog- I blog and am afraid to share my link with you all!







But here goes: http://fairymomsjournal.blogspot.com/ Please be kind- I'm in denial that ppl (other than friends) read it!


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

Ok, I have added the new blogs( I Love reading blogs)to my blog folder and will faithfully check for updates. Fairymom, no extra kindness needed, your blog is great







.
I put a couple pictures on mine now. I guess I didn't realize it was only a click a button kinda thing and just never tried to before, but I will make an effort to keep pictures coming. I love pictures more than I love blogs.








http://arrowsinourfist.blogspot.com Here is my pathetic blog. I am trying to do better by it, but it is what it is.
I don't do bedtime stories here. We do a family devotional with a bible story at the table( I give the kids a coloring page to accompany it if they want to draw or color), we talk about it, then they brush teeth and go to their beds. I keep the youngest two up with me. When the big kids are in bed I go in and talk to them quietly for a couple minutes about what would be cool for tomorrow, then turn out their light, sing our goofy little goodnight poem







,and they go to sleep. The littles go to bed with me after some toddler time.They also wake up about two hours later, so that balances out nicely.
I wish I would do bedtime stories, but I am usually read out loud weary by bedtime. We do read alouds for school each day and honestly...my jaw hurts from talking that much!


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Ok well I just sat down to get all caught up & respond to all the recent comments, but instead I got sucked into reading your blogs & have used up all my online time! lol I really must go do battle with the laundry monster upstairs. I'll be back later.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

GAH! I always forget to sign up for the new thread.

Let's see... blog's in my signature.

I'm still feeling so sick and tired and we really need to start homeschooling in earnest come Monday.


----------



## prairiebird (Jun 1, 2008)

I love that you are sharing your blogs! I don't have one yet. I'm still getting used to being online without dealing with dial up; I don't know how I survived without DSL







.

We are just chugging along here. I'm doing a lot of cleaning and figuring out homeschool schedules and their religious studies. ($300 this year for their religion classes, ugh. It's way more expensive near the city!)

My son won a YMCA membership for 3 months for the whole family through a reading program at the library. That has been amazing, and I love that they have no extra fee for having more than 4 kids. It seems like everywhere else I have to by the bigger membership now for having 6. I don't know if I want to know what they'd charge some of y'all with 9-10 kids or more!


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

zjande... I've been reading your blog (off and on) for a few years now.









I have tried to blog... I fail. I have blog adhd, I bounce from blog to blog and never keep it going for very long.

I happened to catch this thread in new posts! I'm subbed but I never check those, lol.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
GAH! I always forget to sign up for the new thread.

Me too!

My kiddos are in my sig.
Oh, I gotta update the baby icon to the 2nd trimester one.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi everyone!
I'm just waiting for baby...I'm 41+4 today. I cannot believe he is not here yet!!! I have been incredibly emotional lately, just cannot stop crying sometimes. I'm tired of this and look forward to being more normal soon! I have past impatient and now am just at sorta sad. My dh is home though as he's a teacher so that's great- he's being a champion with the kids even though I won't let him go more than an hour away. Usually he's off on crazy adventures! He goes back to work in a few short weeks and I really would like the baby to come so I'll be ready to handle it all on my own.
So send labor vibes this way...would love some kick-ass contractions any time now!!!

Bedtime...we trade off kids picking books, usually just do one- I don't tolerate bickering about where they sit. If there's bickering I will just say "okay, that's it, go get in your beds, we'll try and have a nice storytime tomorrow night." That doesn't happen very often. Then I read with my 9 yr old daughter. My oldest reads in his room.


----------



## dkenagy (Jun 25, 2004)

I'm just chiming in. I stopped subbing to threads because I ignore the notices, anyway.







Busy, busy here. We are starting our new curriculum tomorrow and we are all excited about it! I wish, as always, I had more "free time"... if I had, I'd invest it in inventing a self-cleaning house!!


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Jenny! I haven't checked the thread in forever, and was checking in on you! Hang in there honey, it'll be any day now.









Fun to see some new faces. For those who don't know me, I've got 5 littles, 8yo, 6yo, 4yo, 2yo, & 6months.

I've been busy, we started homeschooling on the first, trying to get a jump start since we'll be traveling a lot~ Montana for the second half of August & part of Sept, and I've got a midwifery skills intensive in Idaho in October. Since the baby is nursing the whole fam is coming.

I'm doing mercy in action for my academics and am planning a month internship in the Philippines next year sometime after Elm weans. If I don't turn up pregnant that is.










~Kat


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Jenny, are you on facebook? Look me up if you are~ Katherine Thompson Rusch


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Baby is here! He came just shy of 42 weeks and I'm glad I was patient. His birthday was perfect. Devon Wilder Johnson finally came on Sunday after a short 3 hour labor. I made his cake, we filled the tub and he was born! 10 pounds 8 ounces but so smooth, no tearing, very healing after birthing a similar size babe last time which was a very different experience. I can't believe how big I grow them!

here he is so you can oogle!!-
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...&id=1295187800


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Congrats Jenny







Devon is gorgeous


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Congrats, Jenny and family! He is beautiful!


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

So awesome! Congratulations to you and your family!


----------



## homemademom (Sep 25, 2009)

mataji4, what a gorgeous baby! Congratulations!!

I posted on the other thread then promptly forgot about it. Oops.

I have four littles, ages 9, 7, 5, and 2 with #5 on the way. I'm glad to hear you all talking about bedtime. It's something I really struggle with, spreading myself around and making sure everyone gets enough time and attention.

On that note, how do you cope with being an introverted mama and having a houseful of kids? My kids are quite extroverted, though not overly rowdy or destructive, they just need a lot of interaction. I feel bad when I can't give it to them (like now, when I'm sick as a dog with m/s). I'm looking forward to school starting so I can focus on the little ones a bit more.

I'm interested in your thoughts, experiences, coping mechanisms, lol.


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

Awww, congrats Jenny, he is so smooshy beautiful!









Homemademom, I am introverted but my kids don't trigger it in me. They really seem to be extensions of my self. Now, when they have friends over it gets hard for me, but when it is just us we mesh. I am going to do some thinking on why that is...


----------



## ChildoftheMoon (Apr 9, 2002)

Congrats Jenny! He looks so wonderfully snuggly!


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

That is one super sweet fat chunk of a yummy little newborn!





















CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

And just to catch up...

*DiD*, congratulations on finding that awesome man that turns you into a happy, jumping smiley! And that's so neat that you've got a new step-dd as well. How totally fun. I really hope this guy is The One for you.







You should write in your blog!

*SashaBreeze*, good luck on your new personal fitness plan! That sounds great. As for the rosemary oil, it's supposed to be the most magical EO for hair.







It stimulates hair growth, helps hair grow stronger & healthier, & helps with dandruff or flaky scalps. You could use any other EO you'd like. If you do make the shampoo with the dried rosemary though, I'm not sure if that herb would overpower the scent of your EO though.







. You should just try it out. Doesn't hurt to try!









*Fairymom*, your blog is just fine & dandy. Your pictures are great!

*Wendy*, I love all your new pictures & posts! And yeah, posting pictures is soooso easy on blogger now. They recently made it so much simpler than it used to be. I love it. That's cute about your goofy goodnight poem. My kids have a very definite routine & a whole paragraph of goodnight things they expect me to say to each of them the moment we turn the light off. They get frustrated if I mess with their routine, or don't start the goodnight spiel the moment the light's off. lol

Thanks for sharing all your bedtime story routines!

*For those of you that homeschool, how much pre-planning do you do before the school year?*

I've been thinking a lot about this, & this year have decided to try experimenting. I've planned out the whole 1st 4 weeks of school for my 7th grader, & almost 5 yr old. I wrote everything into my teacher's planner, made all the copies & put them in folders for each week. We'll see how it goes. If I like it, next time I'll try pre-planning for 6-12 weeks or something. I'm always thinking ahead about how someday I'll be homeschooling a whole pile of kids at once & want to make it run as smoothly as possible. I don't want to keep spending so much time every morning trying to decide on & gather up supplies for each kid.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I absolutely feel like he is The One for me. My ex-h recently got out of prison and when I saw him my heart just sank. I can't imagine being with him anymore and wonder what on earth I was thinking in the first place. My new man makes my world wonderful.

Oh how I wish I could homeschool. I did for 2 years and then my life imploded and I was working 2 jobs just to keep a roof over our heads so there was no way I could and now that the two biggest ones spent the last year in school they don't want to be homeschooled anymore.


----------



## simplified (May 8, 2007)

Hello! Finally I have found naturally minded mothers of many like me! I have seven _wonder kids_: 10, 7, 5, 3, 3, 1, 1. Home school, home birth, tandem nursing, all the good stuff. Trying to live _simply_ one day at a time.







I like you guys already.









I'd like to plan out my schooling more, but at this stage it just ain't gonna happen. Something often comes up and it changes everything. If I remember to feed them all and do the dishes we are good.


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

I have the no plans needed subjects~ I cover History which at most needs copies but no fancy additional stuff other than the regular crayons, glue, scissors and all of that is together with their school books. Math and language arts we do out of workbooks, 2 pages a day, so again no planning. Reading I do with my 6 yo as he is still learning, and my 8 yo does reading comprehension on his own. It's my hubby who has to plan as he covers Science, Music, and Foreign Language.

We are hittin' the road on Saturday for a three week vacation. So hopefully our jump start on school this year will make up for it because I seriously doubt much will get done while we are gone.









Kat


----------



## jewellz (Jan 8, 2008)

Subbing, coming back to read after I nurse my 3m old.


----------



## Marisgirl (Jun 2, 2008)

I just love this thread!


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi mamas. I'm carmel and I have 4 kids... which seems like 'many' these days. Boy 9, Boy 6, Girlie 3.5, and baby boy, 8 months-old.

I also work between 10 to 20 hours a week... and am going a bit batty! How d you keep it all going? How do you feel like you aren't neglecting someone? I have this constant feeling like I am just not cutting it these days.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Ayla has arrived! http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...3#post15748953


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## wendybird (Jul 21, 2007)

Congratulations!!! I love that she choose her own day







.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

congrats DID on your sweet baby ayla!!!


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

congrats!







welcome baby!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

One wonderful benefit of having a big family: I have never had to wait for someone to be available to hold the baby so I can pee/take a shower/eat/whatever. There are always plenty of available arms for her to rest in so mama can take of herself for a bit. My family is awesome.









Oh, and here's some pics of my little sweet pea.









http://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...tersmama/Ayla/


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Welcome baby Ayla! Sweet name for a sweet babe!

And we are expecting #6. I need to call my doctor tomorrow and figure out when she wants to see me.

I'm due April 25, but imagine I'll hit May.

We probably got pg the weekend we bought our tickets to DisneyWorld so I won't be riding the fun rides again.

I'll be 10 weeks at that trip. Do you think I'll be in maternity clothes or really stretchy elastic shorts?


----------



## southernmommie (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi y'all! I'm so glad I found you ladies! My kids are in my sig and I'm pregnant with #5 now.

Congrats on the 2 babies that are born!!


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Congrats Michelle...I remember you were thinking of another a while back.

Devon is 3 weeks today. He's sleeping in the moby right now. He is so so sweet!!! I am doing great thanks to all his good sleeping and my wonderful family. It's our last week of summer and I'm sorry for the kids as their dad will be back to work doing prep for school starting and I can't really take them anywhere! I can't take them to the pool, and even parks make me nervous as I have a really rascally 3 yr old at the moment...think running away, streets, etc. The big kids can be helpful but they're independent and sometimes aren't within earshot either. So they have playdates and we might try the farmer's market. My mom comes Friday so she'll be here for their first week of school to help me transition.

This is our last baby and I keep trying to remember that quote "Don't be sad it's over, be glad it happened" as I am tempted to be sappy, sad and nostalgic about my last pregnancy, my last birth, my last newborn...sigh.


----------



## josie143 (Dec 1, 2004)

1 More Mom of many here I have 8 ! 4 boys and 4 girls ages range from 22 on down to 7!I know I finally found a great thread here ! so many Moms that have so many children! Now I know Im not the only one !


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Hi Josie,

Welcome to the MOM thread - just to let you know we start a new tread at the beginning of each month so if you would like to join us in the September thread that would be great: http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1258259

^ also for the subbing mama's


----------



## happyblessedmama (Sep 6, 2003)

Well, I'm new to this thread. We're expecting baby #7 and our 6 older kids are 10, almost 9, 6, 4, 2, and 11 months. We live in Anchorage, AK... I was wondering - posted over in the VBAC forum - if any of you other grand multip moms had the number of babies you've had become an issue when you went about finding out if VBAC was an option for you? I had an appointment today and it doesn't immediately seem to be but will know more after my next appointment. My c/s was with baby #6 (emergency, unplanned, necessary)...


----------



## happyblessedmama (Sep 6, 2003)

didn't realize this was a year old! LOL


----------



## Carliegirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Am just posting here because even though we only have three kids...I am feeling lonely. Almost everyone I know has 1-2 children. We're already weird for having three but we're going to try again in December for #4 and I know I will need some form of social support. I know only one family IRL with four children and the fourth one was a surprise...I would love to meet some flesh and blood families with lots of littles but for now, I need SOMEBODY...so, here I am. Anybody have any tips for meeting large families IRL? Where did you find your friends?


----------



## taralv (May 5, 2003)

Hi, there is another thread on here - Summer '11 - check thar one out for some discussion about finding support.... I can't write a post right now, but i wanted to direct you to the new thread.

Tara


----------



## homemademom (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey mamas. Tell me about meal times. Not so much dinner, but breakfast and lunch. I'm SO tired of being a shorter order cook! NO ONE can agree on what they want to eat. Half of the kids don't like oatmeal, they ALL want their eggs cooked differently, most don't like sandwiches, one won't eat a lick of produce, AAAAHHHH, snacks are impossible. I'm just tired of it. I would just like to put the food out and have them ALL eat it for once. Mealtimes and snacktimes (so, uh, 5 times a day) are a HUGE energy suck for me. It's like this dark cloud that hangs over the house. What do you do??? I'm so, so, so tired of the pickiness.


----------

